# Report from DrillersGoDeeper (with pics)



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

This is one of my gunners on my cet (convoy escort team). We got hit with ied, which blew up a fuel tanker. The driver got out and was fine. While this gunner and crew were taking appropriate actions to try and find "triggerman" of the ied, the gunner was hit in the kevlar (helmet) by what we believe was a sniper out in the distance. Luckily it was just a glancing shot, and didn't break all the way through the kevlar. He is doing fine at this time, just knocked him out for a minute or two. He got back up and was looking for somebody to shoot!!!!! Lol

he said, "they aint gonna get me outta the game that easy!!". You just gotta know this guy!! Lol

thankfully, no one else was injured at all!

Dale


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Dammit man, glad he's ok.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Yep, definitely an eye opener!!!!!

Thank god he is fine!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Dang!! glad it was just a glance!!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey Driller... you wouldn't happen to know a soldier name Frank Glass would you? he's a family friend of mine that is over there right now... just curious if yall were together..

Thanks for your service bro!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^ doesn't ring a bell. Any idea where in iraq he is stationed out of?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

no idea...


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That's scary! Someone was watching over him that day. Glad you're all okay.


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

glad everybody is ok!


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Back in the day the metal **** pots we wore would not have been able to protect you from a glancing blow like that (brings back some incredible memories). Thank God you're OK and God bless all of you for your sacrifice to keep us "rollin' deep.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

:greatgooglymoogly: HOLY ****!!!! Glad he is ok! Thank all of yall for your service


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

wow that was close but he is still kicking and fighting and no words can describe how appreciative i am of people like yall......be safe and get back over to your family here.....


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

That helmet would make one heck of a conversation piece, glad all of you are OK, stay save Bro


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ he's definitely not gonna let em take it from him!!


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow it was definitely not his time to go!! Keep safe.


----------

